# Holiday Picture Contest



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Spoiled Maltese is holding a Holiday Picture Contest to find the cutest Holiday Picture of our fluffs. You can post your photos beginning now through December 16, 2012. 

Please post pictures of your fluffs in a Christmas, Hanukah, Kwanza or whatever holiday you celebrate this time of year venue. 

This is limited to one entry per fluff. If you have more than 1 fluff, you can post a picture of each fluff individually or a group photo. If you choose a group photo, you are limited to only 1 picture as an entry.

Judging will be done by my office, and I will not participate in judging or enter a picture for judging.

1st Place Prize - $25 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pet Boutique
2nd Place Prize - Spa Lavish and Treats (made in America)
3rd Place Prize - 2 Bows from M'Lady's Dog Bows (Marj)

OK - let's see those adorable photos. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This sounds great!!!! thanks for posting this

where will we be posting the pictures?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

In this thread.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow right time to get the camera out !!!! X


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh joy!!! May need to get Ari an outfit!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a ton of Christmas outfits for Gucci....now I need to find the right photo op


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay, that sounds great.....I just bought Zoe's dress for Christmas yesterday. Will post pics by 12/16.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ah... I haven't even started Grace's sweater (Gus has one from last year).... Their birthdays are so close to Christmas no way I can do holiday photos by the 16th.... we will have to forgo this contest.

Will enjoy seeing everyone's photos tho


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

*holiday picture contest*

HOw do I ost a picture in this thread? I have never done this before.
thanks


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's Ben's Holiday photo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava brought her Christmas list only to find out this isn't the real Santa!!!!









What the heck?!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

*Merry Christmas from Mia*

Mia wasn't real happy with the Santa hat but she did good for her first Christmas pics with me. I made her collar. I'm attaching another pic of Mia and her big sister Brandy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

TLR said:


> Here's Ben's Holiday photo


He is beautiful!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Ava brought her Christmas list only to find out this isn't the real Santa!!!!
> 
> View attachment 105465
> 
> ...


Could Ava get any cuter??


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mia'sMom said:


> Mia wasn't real happy with the Santa hat but she did good for her first Christmas pics with me. I made her collar. I'm attaching another pic of Mia and her big sister Brandy.


Mia is gorgeous!!! She's sitting there like a model!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww what lovely Christmas pics you are two Christmas angelsxx


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is our "Sleepy Christmas" picture. You can tell they were not amused when mommy tried taking their photo... :blush:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love all these photos


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Bibu looks just like Mia in your signature pic. Great pic for Christmas!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

All of your pictures so far are great. Whoever the judge is at the end will have a tough job deciding the winners! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bibu said:


> Here is our "Sleepy Christmas" picture. You can tell they were not amused when mommy tried taking their photo... :blush:


Adorable!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Guess I'll go with this one of Tyler that I took at Tammy's for our Christmas photo this year. She had a beautiful tree for it


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

All of the babies are adorable in their Christmas pictures and I sure am glad I don't have to be a judge!  I will try to get one of Leila soon, but I've been having some health issues and the only decorating I've done so far is put the tree up, but not decorated yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Guess I'll go with this one of Tyler that I took at Tammy's for our Christmas photo this year. She had a beautiful tree for it



Sue- I love this picture!! I see why you are using it this year, love the beautiful shimmers in Tammy's white tree behind Tyler's pretty white coat. :wub:
hugs to Tyler.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Love all the photos. So cute. I'm so behind. I'll try and get one of my two soon. 
Cute idea Lynn!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Tyler looks so shimmery!!!! We are waiting for bath day, and (several family members to help)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It was suggested I post the photo of the Twirps 'singing'... "Jinga-Bells" so here it is ...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Love it Terry~! how cute is that!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

All these photos are putting me in such a good mood. I'm coming here for smile time. :wub::wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> All these photos are putting me in such a good mood. I'm coming here for smile time. :wub::wub:


I agree 100%!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

TLR said:


> Here's Ben's Holiday photo


Stunning Ben. He blows me away he is so handsome. :wub::wub: Great photo.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> It was suggested I post the photo of the Twirps 'singing'... "Jinga-Bells" so here it is ...


Terry this picture is so darned cute!! Gave me a good chuckle. Love your twirps.:wub::wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Not a bad photo in the bunch. Cute, cute!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Zoey is enjoying viewing all the great pictures!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So pretty


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

ann80 said:


> Zoey is enjoying viewing all the great pictures!


Aww how cute!!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

So I make a Calendar of Jasmine every christmas and this is one of the pictures. It's in December and of course the title is 
"What do you mean it's not Christmas Yet? Oops"!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, gotta add the girls!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We haven't taken Bella's photos for this Christmas yet, but I sure do love this one from last year lol, so we will submit it for the contest .


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

Checking out the tree, waiting for Santa


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a fun thread, I'm smiling from ear to ear looking at all the great pictures!!!! :aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Good pic! LOVE the dogs name too!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

*Merry Christmas from the three of us!*

:innocent: Peppino, Babinka and Tiny Tina god bless everyone Merry Christmas


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> :innocent: Peppino, Babinka and Tiny Tina god bless everyone Merry Christmas


So darn cute, and a lucky .Santa holding those three precious fluffs!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Awwww janene my dear friend  made my day little fluffs  soooo cute ur a good mummy you are xxx


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

awwww your making me blush!!! you are a good mommy to!!!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Try to be when stinky butt lets me xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> :innocent: Peppino, Babinka and Tiny Tina god bless everyone Merry Christmas


That is adorable. How did all three sit so still. Cute!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

I know that's what I was thinking there so good together !!! It's janene though she will have them bribed !!he he xx


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Well win or lose i have to say it has been great looking at all the holiday pics. In my opinion everyone who owns a furbabys is a winner. Zoeys pic was picked out by her vet, so i hope you like it i will be posting her other one on a different thread.

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums...hrismas 2012/winningphoto2012_zpsbd68b20a.jpg


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

dragonsdawn said:


> Well win or lose i have to say it has been great looking at all the holiday pics. In my opinion everyone who owns a furbabys is a winner. Zoeys pic was picked out by her vet, so i hope you like it i will be posting her other one on a different thread.
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums...hrismas 2012/winningphoto2012_zpsbd68b20a.jpg


What an adorable picture!!!! Just beautiful!!! We're still working on ours!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Zoey is just adorable I this and I love her vest !! I love these little things  xx


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Whoops. I posted in another thread before I saw this. Sorry! 

Millie says: HO! HO! HO! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy Chanukah to all of my SM aunties, uncles, and cousins!


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

This thread is KILLING me with all the cuteness.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I love all the entry photos---glad I don't have to choose! Kisses to all those precious babies!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I did a little quickie piccie of mine,they hate their piccies taken... it didn't come out half bad, should'a dressed them up.but then thy would have really gave me the "hang dog faces". Fluffs and x-mas lights, so cute... 1- Sasha,2 -Amber,3-Rylee,4-Bitsy,5- Emily









Sasha










Amber










Rylee











Bitsy











Emily


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh everyone looks so adorable!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Michelle, they look so pretty and festive!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

newlywedat50 said:


> Whoops. I posted in another thread before I saw this. Sorry!
> 
> Millie says: HO! HO! HO! Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas to you Millie you look so cute!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When I say quick piccies, I meant quick for me to load... little buggers kept wanting to jump off fireplace riser... Tried to get the cat, he was worse,all I got was a grey streak!

One of these days I gotta get Santa piccies,only they'll blend in with the beard and Santa will have two black dots and a mysterious nose ...maybe even a pink tongue in his beard....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

newlywedat50 said:


> Whoops. I posted in another thread before I saw this. Sorry!
> 
> Millie says: HO! HO! HO! Merry Christmas!


Love the Santa outfit...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm loving all the pics, just puts me in a great mood looking at all the cuteness.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I should get the 1st prize just for being able to get all 3 to pose for me:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:











*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> I should get the 1st prize just for being able to get all 3 to pose for me:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got my vote on that..that's why I didn't try all five of mine... oy!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Piccolina said:


> I should get the 1st prize just for being able to get all 3 to pose for me:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What three little cuties!!!! I agree three posing together, whew!!!!!


----------



## Cherish (Aug 7, 2012)

*Have a blessed Christmas everyone!*

Here's our entry...Love Marie & Puppy Cherish


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Love cherish she's adorable !! Xx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Cherish, you are beautiful!!


----------



## Cherish (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is Pearlan posing with her little tree. She wishes everyone a nice Christmas.:wub:

Love all the pictures in this thread.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mfa said:


> Here is Pearlan posing with her little tree. She wishes everyone a nice Christmas.:wub:
> 
> Love all the pictures in this thread.


I just bought the same ornament... it looks just like Pearlan!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cherish said:


> Here's our entry...Love Marie & Puppy Cherish


Aww so cute and I love the name Cherish:wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I just love looking at the festive pics  All of them are ADORABLE!

We are still getting the house ready but here is Obi in another Christmas sweater:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

mfa said:


> Here is Pearlan posing with her little tree.




So so so cuuuuuuuuuuuuute:wub::wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

mfa said:


> Here is Pearlan posing with her little tree. She wishes everyone a nice Christmas.:wub:
> 
> Love all the pictures in this thread.



Pearlan you are stunning! I love your tree baby girl. You have my vote. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Laurel!!!










Still working on Dewey! I wanted them both together, but here is how THAT turned out!! LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Dewey!! He was not happy!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

your little fluffs are really sweet


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Merry Christmas from Laurel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on Dewey! I wanted them both together, but here is how THAT turned out!! LOL


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I love this one and its a winner for me!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Merry Christmas from Laurel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bottom one, that's how fluffs celebrate X-mas!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

All of these pictures are so wonderful! I finally got a picture taken of Bella this year. I love this little girl.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Bella looks so sweet!! I don't believe anything negative that mommy says about you!!!


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Fiona :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

OO-la-la!!! Fiona looks so beautiful!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I love this thread. All the pictures are wonderful. I don't envy the judges. They are going to have a hard time picking a winner. They are all winners in my book.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

its going to be a tough one to judge on all these babies!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm getting alberts pictures taken tomorrow by a photographer his first Christmas pics !! He will have to wear a Christmas sweater though as his baldy bits will show  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh my Deborah your Christmas pics are just beautiful did you get my pm with alberts details ? Can I have yours I'd love to send some wee Scottish bits for your babies too xx


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

OMG, I love this thread!!


----------



## samantha45 (Jul 8, 2012)

Henry says" i sorry mommy for breaking the train"


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

My West Coast Wild Bunch waiting for Santa
Hugs, Edie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

samantha45 said:


> Henry says" i sorry mommy for breaking the train"


Yes, that does look like what Henry's saying!! LOL too cute!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> My West Coast Wild Bunch waiting for Santa
> Hugs, Edie


WOW!!! How adorable!!!! Lots of fluffs, and all posing so nicely together!!! Unbelievable???? I love the picture!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> My West Coast Wild Bunch waiting for Santa
> Hugs, Edie


Aww I love this...:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

I know I already posted, so this one doesn't count, but it turned out too good not to share


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

We finally got our act together. Christmas tree is up, so are ornaments, Gustave's face is washed and he is ready to pose! Happy Holidays, everyone.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Awww Eddie your fluffs are amazing !!! So many can I pinch one  he he xx


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

*Merry Christmas*

My Little Elf..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She's the cutest little elf that I've ever seen!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat (sassy's mommy) had trouble posting the picture and asked if I would post for her.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oops, looks like the link didn't work. Here it is -


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Oops, looks like the link didn't work. Here it is -


See Dewey, how nice Gustave posed for his picture, and he doesn't look grumpy!! So cute!! N


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat (sassy's mommy) had trouble posting the picture and asked if I would post for her.


Sassy looks absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> See Dewey, how nice Gustave posed for his picture, and he doesn't look grumpy!! So cute!! N


LOL, it was the garland. He couldn't believe he finally got to play with it since he's been trying for about two weeks now. Also, this guy will do ANYTHING for treats.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Abbie loves her daddy's train, just can't get a ride on it!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sophiesmom said:


> Abbie loves her daddy's train, just can't get a ride on it!!


Oh so cute!!! What is it with guys and trains? My DH has one too!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

sophiesmom said:


> Abbie loves her daddy's train, just can't get a ride on it!!


So cute!!

Does she run behind it?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Gustave !! Hi baby your gorgeous !!!xxSassy is just dreamy  like a model .. cx
Abigail your outfits adorable merry Christmas love Albert .. He says ur cute !xx
And Abbie what a lil darlin !!! Xx


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Ava brought her Christmas list only to find out this isn't the real Santa!!!!
> 
> View attachment 105465
> 
> ...


All I know is that Ava is so darned cute--she looks like a little stuffed doggie.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So funny -- I was showing the pictures to a friend and she said that Ava didn't look real, but when we got to Edie's picture where some of the fluffs AREN'T, she thought they were ALL real and wanted to know how Edie got them to sit so still.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Lynn are some of them not real ?!!!!! X


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

What a doofus ! I just double looked !!!  xx


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

All of these pictures bring a smile to my face. I'm glad I'm not the judge. I would have a hard time choosing.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Shelly I know right !!! I love them all  xx


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Loving all these adorable and funny pics.


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I have never seen so many GORGEOUS fluffs :wub: I love looking at this thread!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Geeesh, how do you guys get your fluffs all dressed up and sitting perfectly still for a picture with all that tempting Christmas stuff sitting around them. I don't think I'm going to get one of Pipper. If I dressed him up and placed him near all that tempting stuff he would be thinking .........lets rumble! :chili:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Geeesh, how do you guys get your fluffs all dressed up and sitting perfectly still for a picture with all that tempting Christmas stuff sitting around them. I don't think I'm going to get one of Pipper. If I dressed him up and placed him near all that tempting stuff he would be thinking .........lets rumble! :chili:


CONSTANT inflow of treats. If I look away for one second I find him licking an ornament. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

TLR said:


> Here's Ben's Holiday photo


Ben, you are a stunning little man :wub:


----------



## MissLucyGirl (Dec 11, 2012)

*Merry Christmas from Lucy Girl!!*

Wanted to wish everyone an early Merry Christmas!!!

Lucy was not very found of her outfit, but doesn't she just look the cutest! 

Had to share with everyone, hope you enjoy B)


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Nope, she just likes to sit on the tracks. This is her last visit on it as he put up the phone poles and such. She is too lazy to run after the train.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MissLucyGirl said:


> Wanted to wish everyone an early Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> Lucy was not very found of her outfit, but doesn't she just look the cutest!
> 
> Had to share with everyone, hope you enjoy B)


Merry Christmas to you Lucy, you look VERY cute in your outfit ! I love the hat!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

This is a wonderful thread  So happy!

If I ever get finished.... Gus and Grace will have a Christmas photo


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

*Here's Flurry's pic!*

Although she'd prefer to go back to napping. LOL
Everyone is just too cute. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh what a beauty! I love her name!


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh what a beauty! I love her name!


Thanks!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's Cici!
I wish I could have gotten a better view of her dress in the picture, but this was the best we could do! I had to bribe her with cheese to get this pose:chili:






By the way EVERYONE's fluffs look so adorable in the holiday pics!:wub::wub: This is the third time I go through all the posts:tender:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh so cute!!! What is it with guys and trains? My DH has one too!!


LOL,Al too!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I think today is the last day.











This is Lilly and Daisy waiting to open SS packages.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gosh I'm in such a bad mood tonight that I'm so very glad I came to check back on this thread. Just lifted my spirits. I love all the photos so much.


cyndrae said:


> I think today is the last day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cindy - I looked at this shot and thought it was Sandi's Kitzel and Lisi!!! She has a very similar photo of them.


jane and addison said:


> http://627276-1015135923585


That link didn't take me anywhere. 

Best of luck to everyone. I wouldn't be able to choose winners in a million years. :chili::chili:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

cyndrae said:


> I think today is the last day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! I love this, so cute! I love everything about this picture, the gifts, lily and daisy's intense look, their cute hairdo, everything fits  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

View attachment 105832


Maizy says Merry Christmas!!! We finally got around to doing our pic!!! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

cyndrae said:


> I think today is the last day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those two little girls are simply adorable!!!They look so sweet with their little heads down on the present!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> View attachment 105832
> 
> 
> Maizy says Merry Christmas!!! We finally got around to doing our pic!!! :wub:


Maizy you look adorable and very Christmasy!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know what happened to Laurel's pic, 

Merry Christmas from Laurel


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm a bit late but wanted to share this of my little girl!










Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All of these pictures are adorable and helped put me in the HOLIDAY SPIRIT!!!

We do have our winners. It was very hard as I had my several of our executive staff from my office as well as they children vote on the pictures. I ended up doing a point system where a 1st place vote received 5 points, a 2nd place vote received 3 points and a 3rd place vote received 1 point.

Everyone loved the pictures and seemed to choose different ones, but in the end, our winners are:

First Place - Post #17 (Bibu and Kissy) - $25 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pet Boutique

Second Place - Post #11 (Ava and Santa) - Spa Lavish and Treats

Third Place - Tie between Post #27 (Naddie and Quincy signing Jingle Bells) and Post #103 (Sassy). - Sassy wins 2 bows of her choice from M'Lady's Dog Bows and Naddie and Quincy win a bag of treats.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners.:chili::chili: Well deserved but I think they were all winners and we were the BIGGEST winners, getting to see these beauties in this thread. Just loved it. :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations to all the beautiful babies that won!!! It was such a fun thread and a joy to look at everyone's Christmas Fluffs!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: Yay! We are thrilled......bows are a great gift for Sassy. A girl can never have too many bows! :chili: Thank you Lynn for putting this together, and for posting Sassy's photo for me. :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yayyyy! Congratulations to all winners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners! We were so busy lately we didn't have time to enter but are so happy for those who won!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woohoo!!!! My pups could use clean faces!! Spa Lavish comes at a great time!! :chili::aktion033: 

This was such a fun thread, I loved looking at all the pictures!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners!! I really enjoyed looking at all the Chrismas fluffs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All the pictures brought such big smiles to my face.:biggrin::biggrin:

Thanks to everyone that entered the contest and posted pictures. I love each one of them. And my office and their kids had a blast looking at all the pictures and picking their favorites. :chili:


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners...I enjoyed looking at every ones beautiful fluffs!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners - I had so much fun looking at the pics!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Want to say how thrilled we are to have gotten a 3rd place!!! :chili::chili:

with all the other wonderful entries... didn't think of having a chance! It sure was a great pick-me-up to get the news!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners!!! All the fluffs are just adorable  I enjoyed looking at all the pics! This was fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners. We are all winners because we all have these little "Angels" to keep us company and love us, and let us love them back. :aktion033:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats to the winners. All the little babies are beautiful.


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Judges had an impossible job-so much cuteness! Congrats to all the winners!


----------

